# What Happened?



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

I keep getting e-mails that the thread "thoughts on Bimmerfest 03" has new replies, but then when I try to click on the link, I'm not given access. Help :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Roadsterwench said:


> *I keep getting e-mails that the thread "thoughts on Bimmerfest 03" has new replies, but then when I try to click on the link, I'm not given access. Help :dunno: *


One of our fearless leaders moved it to the super-double-secret Admin/Moderator board, due to some seriously out-of-line posts by the socially challenged. It continued to get a few Admin/Moderator comments there, which is why you were notified. Don't sweat it.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Good...I'm relieved...the postings were getting past the point of nuclear overkill - thank you, moderators! :thumbup:


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: What Happened?*



Plaz said:


> *One of our fearless leaders moved it to the super-double-secret Admin/Moderator board, due to some seriously out-of-line posts by the socially challenged. It continued to get a few Admin/Moderator comments there, which is why you were notified. Don't sweat it. *


O.K., I get it, a tease. What a funny feature for us to still get notices.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: What Happened?*



Roadsterwench said:


> *O.K., I get it, a tease. What a funny feature for us to still get notices.  *


Well, especially since one of the "moderators" kept posting to it just to annoy you. :angel:


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What Happened?*



The HACK said:


> *Well, especially since one of the "moderators" kept posting to it just to annoy you. :angel: *


Gee, who could that be? :dunno: :nono:


----------



## CarbonBlkE36 (Apr 17, 2003)

doeboy said:


> *doh! too bad Chad! (hey... that rhymed.... :eeps: )
> 
> Is "Samantha" her real name as well as her handle? I remember her yelling at someone to pick up some trash they thew on the ground at the Los Olivos area... :dunno: *


i remember that **** too


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dude...

Did you enjoy bimmerfest?

Please extend me the courtesy of not disgracing this thread.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Like school on Saturday. :tsk:


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

HEY!!!! I aint got no radio


(circa richard pryor 198?)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Reason like this is why I propose that registration be limited Jon, and participants will need to be screened from now on. As the event grows you're going to get more and more unsavory character like this guy that tarnishes your event and dealership...Is that a risk you're willing to take to accomodate the "community"?

I'm all for welcoming all walks of life to come to Bimmerfest, but you have to admit some people just do not belong. :dunno:


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

^ 
DO "blinging" people belong?

 


In fairness, 
Who are you or anyone to screen/judge a person, and based on what?

Some people are just not as "eliteful" as the almighty The HACK.






-:bigpimp:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

People who throw trash on the side of a beautiful highway in S.B do not belong. People who come on here and call another fellow member names do not belong. People who behaves like 16 year olds who's just been handed their keys do not belong.

A rotten apple spoils the whole barrel, and I give Jon all the credit for willing to take the risk year after year of having riff-rafts like this idiot being associated with Cutter Motors and Bimmerfest. Let's look at this another way, how many people who's seen this public urination display will return to Bimmerfest next year? I doubt Samantha, after being called a 4 letter word, would like to return.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

It wouldn't be a bad idea to charge a nominal admission and handle the collection process the way the server drive was handled, via Paypal. Use the money collected to support the site, perhaps. :dunno:


----------

